# Getting into fantasy



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright ive played it before but i hated highelves, now theres 3 armys im leaning towards getting. These 3 are ,Tomb kings,Warriors of chaos, and Lizard men. Im leaning towards Tomb kings and Warriors more than lizard men although i can buy a fully painted battallion for 100 bucks so ya...

If anyone could give me some General ideas to what each army's playstyle is *warriors melee i know* and what i should look into getting ect 
thanks again


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Well if you are just starting, TK can be a bit hard to grasp and become skilled at and their book is a bit outdated. Scorpions are nasty and you have tough flyers who can be healed and magically move full movement so potentially 40" per turn. They are reliable, with magic always going off and never miscasting along with arrows always hitting on 5s. SSC is awesome stone thrower especially against any armies subject to psychology.

WoC have a new army book and can be strong in both CC and magic. Their shooting is strong but it's not shooting, the war shrine goes off in the shooting phase and rocks.

LM are a strong book right now too, have solid magic and CC with a smithering of shooting, razordons are teh awesome.

If you are leaning towards TK or WoC pick the one you like the models most and go from there.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

i like both the models though , any specific units i should get with either army along with the battallion thats 90 dollars?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With Warriors of Chaos, Warriors of Chaos Regiments are must haves if you're going for the Battalion. 1 Knight unit should be more than enough, but a Second unit can help, although that will drain your points like nobodies business.

For tomb kings, you can never have enough Archers. Try getting a couple of regiments of these. Plus, I like Tomb Queen Khalida, and her ability to Poison one regiments arrows. Tomb Scorpions are good, as are SCC, regardless of whether opponents are ItP, they enhance the range damage, where you're strongest.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

If you are looking at WOC the battalion is very impressive. Chaos knights are dirty and if you give them MOK or MON they are much better.

Tomb kings are hard to grasp and are for more advanced players especially as their magic phase is advanced in comparison to most others.

Seeing as Lizardmen are the newest book many people are starting to get these, all you have to do is go down to your GW and their should be enough people their foor you to get a feel of them

Btw 5 Stegadons is dirty. Bull out


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Warriors are rock hard but die easily to a good gunline and have very little to stop dirty flying mages.

Tomb Kings can be very frustrating but are a lot of fun. They are also VERY easy to paint if that matters to you.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright thanks guys, so i should get another regiment of warriors? marudars r the other guys?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Depends on what you have. I would go with more warriors to get a good strong army early on. Actually if you have the money to do it get Chosen. Points wise they arn't much more than core warriors but they are awesome.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

i posted a list in the army list section idk how good it is, but i like nurgle so ...


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're still interested in Tomb Kings, you can check out the thread on Vaul's Tomb Kings battle reports. That should give you a decent idea on how they run.


----------

